# Certiflat welding table 36x48



## Janderso (Dec 24, 2021)

If you aren’t familiar with these products, they are worth looking into, imho.
This is going to sit in the work table when it’s all said and done.
Yippee a flat surface.


----------



## Gaffer (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm intrigued and haven't figured out how you are doing it, but I'll be watching!


----------



## Aukai (Dec 24, 2021)

Mine ended up with a low spot, I don't know if it was me, or getting banged up in shipping  I bought the stand too, and added a swarf/slag tray under it as well.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 24, 2021)

Gaffer said:


> I'm intrigued and haven't figured out how you are doing it, but I'll be watching!


That makes two of us


----------



## Janderso (Dec 24, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Mine ended up with a low spot, I don't know if it was me, or getting banged up in shipping  I bought the stand too, and added a swarf/slag tray under it as well.


The videos make a big deal about putting the bow up so you can pull it down with clamps when tacking.
I'm all tacked at this point. I placed a 36" level across it. It's pretty darn flat.
It has a slight bow diagonally. ??
I was very careful about clamping very well, inspecting with a flashlight -no gap.
It will be ok.


----------



## ahazi (Dec 25, 2021)

Janderso said:


> The videos make a big deal about putting the bow up so you can pull it down with clamps when tacking.
> I'm all tacked at this point. I placed a 36" level across it. It's pretty darn flat.
> It has a slight bow diagonally. ??
> I was very careful about clamping very well, inspecting with a flashlight -no gap.
> It will be ok.


My 24" x 48" FabBlock CertiFlat came out perfectly straight after proper dry fit with bolts and clamps. See attached pictures.

After all the weldings were done, I mounted it permanently on a heavy duty (2,200 lb rated) hydraulic lift table cart. It is a pleasure to work on this table and not just for welding. I can easily roll it out of the shop and work outside.





Ariel


----------



## Janderso (Dec 26, 2021)

Now that the table is welded and flat, I'm rethinking cutting out a place in the table for this to sit inside.
I like the clamping opportunities with it above the table. I also like the increased work height.
I have some 2" X 3/8" flat stock I could use to set up tabs to weld into place to level the welding table.
You can see how warped the table is in one pic.
With the plasma table extended you can see the welding/cutting possibilities of this hot work space.
Any thoughts?
Oh, the pic showing the .003" feeler gauge allowed me to pull this one area in to secure metal to metal. The rest of the table would not allow this gauge to be inserted. It's pretty darn flat which will be awesome to work on.


----------



## rabler (Dec 26, 2021)

Jeff,
Very nice setup, collapsing into a small area.  In my mind the only more precious than working surfaces is floor space.  I'd be inclined to keep it separate, if you do end up with a larger shop you may want both surfaces and mount the welding table on something else.

Your thread has me seriously thinking about one of those welding table kits.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 26, 2021)

I decided to weld it to the table. It's rock solid and level!!
I tacked a three point fit then went around and welded the tabs to the table and the frame.
Much easier than cutting the table out plus I added 3 inches to the height.
The kit shipped is less than I could have purchased the materials for. The fit and finish is flawless.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 26, 2021)

rabler said:


> Jeff,
> Very nice setup, collapsing into a small area.  In my mind the only more precious than working surfaces is floor space.  I'd be inclined to keep it separate, if you do end up with a larger shop you may want both surfaces and mount the welding table on something else.
> 
> Your thread has me seriously thinking about one of those welding table kits.


If I have a bigger shop, I'll gladly fabricate the perfect table in addition to this one 
I am officially out of room at 420 sq. feet.
My wife and I are in the hunt for a new home and shop.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 27, 2021)

That's going to be a nice table Jeff.


----------

